# Blood tracking



## Oakshire_Farm (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey all,

I am hoping to be a bow hunter very soon (still working on killing hay bales right now) I have no one to mentor me, so I am thinking a blood tracking dog would be a helpful companion..... I currently have 3 dogs, 2 of which are not good at anything but being a nice warm foot stool and companions (Rottweiler and a bull terrier) but our third dog we inherited last year, he is a puggle.... One of these designer mutts! A pug x beagle, but he acts 100% beagle! He could really use a job, so how do I get him started??? He wants to follow EVERY smell he finds.


----------



## coup (Feb 28, 2007)

dogs get really excited over blood....all you have to do is break him to lead......when you need him show him some blood and he will follow like a magnet....it is hard to hold a dog and shoot but you can put lead under your foot.....i would wait a t least an hour and then track my self,,,,,if you fail to recover than it falls to the dog...
even if you do recover you could take the dog and let him track.....road killed rabbit would work ,,you could drag it and hide it then go back with dog....

by using a really good sharp broadhead or making a really good shot,,it will save you lots of trouble.........


----------



## JPiantedosi (Apr 23, 2012)

I have a buddy who has a bloodhound he uses to track deer for folks, and doessome blood trailing competition. 

He starts his by using bloody morsels of meat and setting them at close intervals, then gradually spreads them out. once he has spread the meat pices out to 20-30 yds apart he starts by using bllody meat, then spot of blood alternating, tehn spreads them out, and gradually increases the amount of blood and decreases the amount of meat. nce you have the dog trailing only blood, then you start to increase the amount of time before you go out on the trail, and start to increase the distance. I blieve he finnishes his "training" at a mile. There should always be some reward at the end of the track. Whatever really gets your dog going.

As far as having the dog on stand with you you better check game laws. most states wont allow it. Also I know here it is required the dog be on a lead. my buddy uses a 50ft lead and a harness.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

Oakshire_Farm said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I am hoping to be a bow hunter very soon (still working on killing hay bales right now) I have no one to mentor me, so I am thinking a blood tracking dog would be a helpful companion..... I currently have 3 dogs, 2 of which are not good at anything but being a nice warm foot stool and companions (Rottweiler and a bull terrier) but our third dog we inherited last year, he is a puggle.... One of these designer mutts! A pug x beagle, but he acts 100% beagle! He could really use a job, so how do I get him started??? He wants to follow EVERY smell he finds.


all three can learn to do the job. HOWEVER, get rock solid obedience on them first then train for the job.


----------



## houndlover (Feb 20, 2009)

I have awesome coondogs, but they won't follow a blood trail. I have one bloodhound, but he's a useless porch ornament when it comes to blood. I have one good blood tracker - a golden retriever/lab mix. *****? She couldn't care less. Blood? Finds 'em every time. My boys and husband also carry some kind of small UV light when they bow hunt, picks up blood in the dark and at dusk pretty good.


----------

